# Suche: Gutes Gamerlaptop mit SSD + HDD



## Erik Cartman (27. April 2012)

Hi liebe Com,

Wie die Überschrift verrät, such ich einen neuen Gamer Laptop.

Zum besseren Vergleich die Daten meines alten Laptops:

17,3 " LED Display 
Intel Core i7 2630QM
8 GB DDR 3
AMD Radeon HD 6650 M 2 GB VRAM
750 GB HDD
DVD Multi Brenner
Card Reader
1,3 MP Webcam

Neue Anforderungen:

-17" nicht spiegelndes Display
-Platz für 2 2,5" Laufwerke bzw. SSD mit 90-120 GB und 1 TB HDD vorinstalliert
-Core i7 (Habe momentan den 2630 QM drin. Reicht mir persöhnlich völlig, aber wenn günstig n besseres Modell drin ist, greif ich gern zu)
-8 GB Ram reichen nach wie vor
-Gute Geforce Grafik (Hatte bisher ATI bzw AMD, aber mir wurde gesagt Nvidia sei besser)
-Laufwerk: Standart DVD Multi brenner, brauch kein Blu Ray
-Gutes Wlan (aber versteht sich ja von selber )
-Webcam sollte auch an Board sein

Dann was Ich bisher an meinem alten Laptop vermisst hab:

-beleuchtete Tasten (Es nervt einfach im Dunkeln -.-)
-integriertes Bluetooth wär noch ganz nett

Und jetzt nicht wundern, wieso ich n neues Laptop will. Mein altes bekommt meine Mutter zum Geburtstag. Ich kann mir dann n neues holen mit Finanzierung. 
Deshalb darfs auch gern etwas mehr kosten. Aber bei 1000 Euro sollt Schluss sein 

Bin gespannt auf Eure Empfehlungen

MfG


----------



## Superwip (28. April 2012)

> -17" nicht spiegelndes Display


 
Warum so groß? Wofür willst du das Notebook einsetzen? Soll es nicht mobil sein?

Es gibt sogar 36cm/14" Notebooks (z.B. Alienware M14x), die es von der Systemleistung her relativ locker mit deinem alten Notebook aufnehmen könnten. Dieses sprengt den Preisrahmen zwar aber im 39cm/15" Bereich gibt es einige interressante Alternativen.

Die Größe des Bildschirms sollte jedenfalls nicht ausschlaggebend sein: meiner Meinung nach ist der interne Bildschirm eines Notebooks in jedem Fall nur eine "mobile Notlösung", brauchbare 54cm/21" Desktop Monitore gibt es ja schon um 100€.

Gute Gaming Notebooks mit nicht spiegelndem Display gibt es etwa von MySn



> -Platz für 2 2,5" Laufwerke bzw. SSD mit 90-120 GB und 1 TB HDD vorinstalliert


 
Sie sind zwar pro GB etwas teurer als herkömmliche 2,5" SSDs aber mittlerweile sind PCIe Minicard und mSATA SSDs eine kompaktere Alternative bis 256GB.



> -Core i7 (Habe momentan den 2630 QM drin. Reicht mir persöhnlich völlig, aber wenn günstig n besseres Modell drin ist, greif ich gern zu)


 
Aktuell gibt es erst sehr wenige Notebooks, die die neuen Ivy Bridge CPUs einsetzen; diese haben klare Vorteile: mehr Leistung und weniger Stromverbrauch zum selben Preis...



> -Gutes Wlan (aber versteht sich ja von selber )


 
Daran sollte es, wenns hart auf hart kommt nicht scheitern; das W-LAN Modul lässt sich ja leicht tauschen/nachrüsten und die Module sind auch nicht sehr teuer.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (28. April 2012)

Für das was du willst, für das Budget, ist die Auswahl verschwindend gering : Siehe Ergebnisse


----------



## herthabsc21 (28. April 2012)

ganz klar meine empfehlung: MSI GT70 !  Core I7 3610QM GTX670  120 GB SSD +2x750 GB HD Hitachi 16 GB DDR3 Ram 17,3 Zoll LED Non Glare Type Full HD +Netzwerk KillerE2200 Keyboard bleuchtet Steelseries 2.1 Sound Dynaudio THX

Ganz Klar das Gaming Notebook schlechthin !  Kostenpunkt von 1499,-  bis 2200.- Euro je nach ausstattung


----------



## Erik Cartman (28. April 2012)

@Superwip
Also zunächst mal will Ich n 17 Zöller weil Ich den schon gewohnt bin. Der reicht mir persöhnlich wenn Ich unterwegs bin, dann brauch Ich auch keinen externen Bildschirm 
Mit solchen SSD Sata Cards hab ich mich noch nicht beschäftigt, aber wenn die den selben Speed bieten, warum nicht?
Ivy Bridge hört sich ja gut an 

@Triceratops
Mir ist klar, dass Ich für rund 1000 Euro nicht ganz hinkomm. Es wär halt schön wenn sichs in dem Rahmen halten würde. So Sachen wie Blu Ray Laufwerk die nur ins Geld gehen brauch ich ja nicht von daher dürft sich der Preis etwas drücken lassen.

@herthabsc21
Werd mir die Teile mal näher anschauen ;D

MfG


----------



## Flenor Eldar (28. April 2012)

Moin,

also sry ich will eigentlich nichts zum Thema sagen sondern ein bisschen abweichen!

Wollt mir grad mal bei Alieneware ein schönen Laptop zusammen stellen... wollte jetzt den Arbeitsspeicher von 4GB auf 8GB erhöhen -> SCHOCK
260€???? Für 4GB mehr??? Ich verstehe das überhaupt nicht...

Hab jetzt mal bei Geizhalt geschaut und 8GB für 50€ gefunden, wie kann das sein das die so teuer sind??? 
Speicher/SO-DIMM DDR3 204pin mit Einzelmodulgröße: 8GB, Anzahl Module: 1x | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Da kann ich mir 200€ sparen und das so kaufen...

Was meint ihr dazu?


----------



## Erik Cartman (28. April 2012)

Bei Alienware braucht dich das nicht zu wundern. Die rangieren in der gleichen Kategorie wie Aple...
Deswegen schau ich gezielt von solchen Marken weg, da es mir so vorkommt, als ob man da folgendendes Preisverhältnis hat: 
Hardwareeinkauspreis zu Markenpreis wie 1 zu 1...

Ansonsten hät ich mir ja gleich sowas angeschaut:
Razor Blade: Gamer Notebook auf 2012 verschoben - Vorbesteller erhalten kostenlos eine Razer Orochi Black Edition-Maus

Aber wenn ich da schon seh was ich für die Hardware ausgeben muss...Ich sag mal, mein alter Laptop hat im Expert 800 gekostet, und der hatte annähernd des selbe drin (halt keine SSD dafür n Laufwerk und 750 GB HDD)

Aber um mal aufs Thema zurückzukommen:

Ich will eigentlich keinen Laptop der um so viel abweicht von meinem alten. Er sollte nur eine SSD und eine HDD drin haben. Des sind meine Hauptkriterien.
Wenn Ich fürs selbe geld n Ivy bekomm, gerne. Und wenn ne bessere Grafik drin ist (mein Laptop ist doch schon letzten Oktober im Laden verkauft worden), immer her damit

Aber dass ich wegen so geringen Änderungen gleich 1400 Euro hinlegen soll ist mir ein Rätsel. Meine SSD im Rechner hat 136 Euro gekostet (120 GB) und ich bin hellauf beheistert von der.
Ich bleib weiterhin auf der Suche. In 6 Wochen muss Ich n neuen haben 

MfG


----------



## Superwip (28. April 2012)

> @Superwip
> Also zunächst mal will Ich n 17 Zöller weil Ich den schon gewohnt bin. Der reicht mir persöhnlich wenn Ich unterwegs bin, dann brauch Ich auch keinen externen Bildschirm
> Mit solchen SSD Sata Cards hab ich mich noch nicht beschäftigt, aber wenn die den selben Speed bieten, warum nicht?


 
Wie oft bist du denn unterwegs?

Wenig? Dann brauchst du den internen Bildschirm ja sowieso nicht so oft... (und anscheinend hast du ja sowieso noch einen Desktop...)

Häufig? Dann profitierst du umso mehr vom Mobilitätsgewinn.

-> ich würde dir weiterhin ein Notebook mit *<*40cm/16" empfehlen.

Aber wie du meinst...

PCIe Minicard SSDs sind teilweise sogar schneller als die meisten SATA SSDs, die Schnittstelle bietet jedenfalls das Potenital dazu; mSATA SSDs sind genauso schnell wie gewöhnliche SATA SSDs.

Bei beiden ist die Auswahl aber geringer und das Preis/Leistungsverhältnis ist schlechter. Außerdem liegt die maximale verfügbare Kapazität bei 256GiB, während es 2,5" SSDs mittlerweile bis über 800GB gibt.



> Aber wenn ich da schon seh was ich für die Hardware ausgeben muss...Ich sag mal, mein alter Laptop hat im Expert 800 gekostet, und der hatte annähernd des selbe drin (halt keine SSD dafür n Laufwerk und 750 GB HDD)


 
Ein sehr gutes Angebot.

Wobei eine SSD alleine eben locker 150€ Aufpreis ausmacht, die GraKa in deinem aktuellen Notebook eher in der unteren Mittelklasse angesiedelt ist und eine beleuchtete Tastatur vor allem bei Notebooks dieser Größenklasse ein preistreibendes Luxusfeature darstellt.

Bluetooth kann man bei Bedarf auch einfach nachrüsten, darauf solltest du nicht allzu viel Wert legen.



> Wollt mir grad mal bei Alieneware ein schönen Laptop zusammen stellen... wollte jetzt den Arbeitsspeicher von 4GB auf 8GB erhöhen -> SCHOCK
> 260€???? Für 4GB mehr??? Ich verstehe das überhaupt nicht...


 
Ein Klassiker bei Dell/Alienware...

Du hast zwei Möglichkeiten:

1) Per Telefon bestellen und einen Rabatt aushandeln (ja, das geht wirklich)

2) Einfach die niedrigste Ausbaustufe nehmen und direkt nachrüsten


----------



## Flenor Eldar (28. April 2012)

Superwip schrieb:


> Ein Klassiker bei Dell/Alienware...
> 
> Du hast zwei Möglichkeiten:
> 
> ...


 
Ohh geil, glaub aber nich, das es so viel Rabatt gibt das es sich lohnt...

Geht aber beim selbst nachrüsten (öffnen des Laptops) nicht die Garantie flöten?


----------



## Erik Cartman (28. April 2012)

So eine Karte, wie du sie erwähnt hast, würde mir schon zusagen. Dann nehm ich mir einfach nen ähnliche Laptop wie meinen und rüst nach. Aber wie Flenor Edar schon angedeutet hat:

Garantieverlust? Wär sonst alles kein Problem


----------



## Flenor Eldar (28. April 2012)

Also bei meinem MSI GX640 war so en Waranty Aufkleber unten drann... Bei denen is se dann schonmal weg...
Aber mal guggen was die andern zu den von Alienware und Co sagen...


----------



## turbosnake (28. April 2012)

Ich denke das ist nicht legal. Mir ist Urteil bekannt das sich aber auf normaler PC bezieht wonach diese modular sind und deswege geöffnet werden dürfen.
Ich zweifle also an der Gültigkeit dieser Siegel.


----------



## Sammla (28. April 2012)

Bis 1000€ gibt es wirklich seeeehr wenig. Bei deinen Anforderungen sollte man schon 1800€ anpeilen.. wenns später dann 1500€ werden - ok! Mobile Geräte mit der Leistung eines Desktops (oder auch Desktop Ersatz, bei 17,3 Zoll..) kosten Hardwaremäßig eben deutlich mehr.

Alienware ist im Bereicht Gaming Notebooks glaube ich nicht zu übertreffen. Gerade wenn du viel Wert auf eine hintergrundbeleuchtete Tastatur setzt wird es sehr knapp bei anderen Herstellern!

Ohne beleuchtete Tastatur aber ansonsten mit guter Ausstattung ist dieses hier empfehlenswert:

DevilTech - High Performance Systems - _Fragbook #
17,3 Zoll Non Glare Full-HD, i7-3610QM, Nvidia GeForce GTX675M, 4GB Ram, 750GB HDD, DvD, W-Lan + Bluetooth, 2 Jahre Garantie etc. ~ 1200€

Dazu kommt dann noch das Betriebssystem (60€), 4GB Ram (25€) und eine SSD (Crucial M4 128GB ~ 120€)
Macht dann ganz grob gerundet 1400€.. Dafür bekommst du aber Ivy mobile und die nächste Generation an Nvidia Grafikkarten! 

Also wenn du dir die Alienware Teile schon anguckst sind die 1000€ wohl nicht mehr ernstzunehmen, oder?


----------



## hysterix (28. April 2012)

schau dir mal diese Beiden an,das Medion hat auch nen sehr guten Tesbericht.

MEDIONshop Deutschland: MEDION® ERAZER® X7815 (MD 98013)
http://www.hawkforce.de/product_info.php/info/p175_.html/config


----------



## Flenor Eldar (28. April 2012)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Ich denke das ist nicht legal. Mir ist Urteil bekannt das sich aber auf normaler PC bezieht wonach diese modular sind und deswege geöffnet werden dürfen.
> Ich zweifle also an der Gültigkeit dieser Siegel.


 
Meinst echt? Mhm aber es illegal is, wieso dürfen die das dann?


----------



## Erik Cartman (28. April 2012)

Hab mich mal auf der Seite von Dell rumgetrieben und geschaut, obs das gibt was ich will. Tut es. Seht selber.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gesalzener Preis. Aber immerhin ist da auch ne gute Grafikkarte drin sowie Sound. Die SSD und die TB Platte sind auch nicht von der Hand zu weisen. Außerdem hab ich ein Display mit HD Auflösung genommen.
Mal schauen. Iwo hab ich noch n 7 % Rabatt Gutschein rumfliegen.
Aber des war eigentlich nicht gewollt dass der an 2000 Euro rankommt und dann nicht mal n Ivy hat.


----------



## hysterix (28. April 2012)

ne 660m??  VIEL ZU TEUER!! Und die GT660m is nicht gerade ne Gamer Karte.
Wenn du Gamen willst is Minimum ne GTX570m Ratsam die im grunde ne GTX670m ist,
Die GTX675m ist eine GTX580m.
Ich finde das Medion X7815 Preisleistungstechnisch Unschlagbar. Die GTX570m is ausreichend hat genug Dampf und ne große SSD is auch nocht dabei.

http://www.notebookjournal.de/tests/laptop-review-medion-erazer-x7815-md-97927-nkps-1651



Erik Cartman schrieb:


> Hab mich mal auf der Seite von Dell rumgetrieben und geschaut, obs das gibt was ich will. Tut es. Seht selber.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Don_Lokus (28. April 2012)

Moin und Hallo...

Ich denke, die größte Einschränkung wird da ja schonmal der Preis sein.
Falls du nicht zwingend auf Neuware aus bist kannst du dich ja auchmal bei ebay kleinanzeigen oder im inserat nach 
Notebooks umschauen die es da in deiner Gegend gibt.

Habe ich hierletzt auch gemacht, mein Asus G73 (auch 17,3") bei ebay reingesetzt und in den Kleinanzeigen nach einem 
gebrauchten G74 umgeschaut... Preislich ging das ziehmlich 1:1 auf !

Und wo wir grade bei den ASUS Boliden sind; nur zu empfelen! Wirst du zwar mit Sicherheit nicht neu bekommen aber dafür eventuel gebraucht und mit Restgarantie! Und dazu noch in einem wahrscheinlich guten Zustand (Da kannst du ja wenns in der Nähe ist selbst ein Auge drauf werfen). 

Und diese Grundsatzdiskussionen um die Größe eines Notebooks?


----------



## Don_Lokus (28. April 2012)

Eventuell halt auch :

MSI GT780DX-i767W7H

gibts bestimmt noch wo anders billiger, aber würde doch passen oder?


Edit:

Am ehesten dann wohl:
http://geizhals.at/eu/735709

kommt preislich ein wenig mehr hin, allerdings nur mit i5 ;D


----------



## Erik Cartman (28. April 2012)

Und ohne SSD und polnischer Sprachversion.

Ok, Ich kann verstehen dass es auch billigere Hersteller gibt. Aber iwie kommt mir Medion einfach wie ne Billigmarke vor. Vll liegts auch daran, dass Aldi oder so diese PCS gerne mal vertreibt.
Ich werd mal schauen was sich noch finden lässt. Hab ja noch 5-6 Wochen Zeit


----------



## hysterix (28. April 2012)

Du weißt aber schon das es im Grunde MSI ist? Medion hat sich super gemacht und nix mehr mit Billig Marke. Mitlerweile hat Lenovo Medion aufgekauft aus gutem Grund. Aber wenn dir nen Zirkus Notebook was leuchtet und blinkt lieber ist,aber dafür nicht so satte Leistung hat und mal ebend  800 Euro mehr kostet, denn nimm das Alienware. Nicht umsonst werden die letzten Medion erazer von Namenhaften Notebook Seiten so gut bewertet, weil die teile für das Geld TOP sind.
Zudem gibts die Erazer nur Online und nicht im aldi auch aus gutem Grund.

Ansonsten Konfiguriere dir das hier:
http://www.deviltech.de/deviltech.p...637/anid/2034e7a40fbb727e8.32070889/Fragbook/



Erik Cartman schrieb:


> Und ohne SSD und polnischer Sprachversion.
> 
> Ok, Ich kann verstehen dass es auch billigere Hersteller gibt. Aber iwie kommt mir Medion einfach wie ne Billigmarke vor. Vll liegts auch daran, dass Aldi oder so diese PCS gerne mal vertreibt.
> Ich werd mal schauen was sich noch finden lässt. Hab ja noch 5-6 Wochen Zeit


----------



## Erik Cartman (28. April 2012)

Ne wusst Ich nicht Aber mit MSI hab ich halt null Erfahrung. Ich kauf mir natürlich kein Alienware. Hab von der "Supermarke" auch schon genug schlechtes gehört und gelesen. 
Auf 
www.one.de
hab ich mir mal n laptop gebastelt der alles hat was Ich will. Und da zahl Ich nur 1330 Euro und hab aber noch ne 120 GB Corsair SSD und n Blu Ray Laufwerk.
Werd mir jetzt deinen Link mal ansehen

MfG


----------



## Flenor Eldar (28. April 2012)

Hey, was mir einfällt... Du hast doch in deinem jetzigen schon ne 120GB SSD drinn??
Warum nimmst du die nicht mit den neuen? 
Für deine Mum wird es kein unterschied machen ob sie ne SSD oder ne HDD hat...


----------



## hysterix (28. April 2012)

One hat das gleiche Barbone wie beim X7815. Was is denn in dem One drinne für 1330 Euro?



Erik Cartman schrieb:


> Ne wusst Ich nicht Aber mit MSI hab ich halt null Erfahrung. Ich kauf mir natürlich kein Alienware. Hab von der "Supermarke" auch schon genug schlechtes gehört und gelesen.
> Auf
> www.one.de
> hab ich mir mal n laptop gebastelt der alles hat was Ich will. Und da zahl Ich nur 1330 Euro und hab aber noch ne 120 GB Corsair SSD und n Blu Ray Laufwerk.
> ...


----------



## Erik Cartman (28. April 2012)

Ok hier der Screen von one. Bis jetzt das beste Preis Leistungs verhältnis




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Flenor Eldar:

Das hast du falsch verstanden. Mein alter Laptop hat nur eine 750 GB HDD. Mein Desktop Rechner hat ne 120 GB SSD. Und die brauch Ich natürlich auch weiterhin im Desktop.

MfG


----------



## hysterix (28. April 2012)

was für ne Graka is da drinne das is das wichtigste^^


----------



## Erik Cartman (28. April 2012)

Achso. Komisch dass die da net dabei steht...
Steht nur auf der Anfangsseite vorm Konfigurieren:
   1536  MB NVIDIA GeForce GTX 670M


----------



## hysterix (28. April 2012)

naja is ne GTX570m nur umgelabelt.


----------



## hysterix (28. April 2012)

Hier bekommste ne GTX675m die eine GTX580m ist auch um die 1300 Euronen
DevilTech - High Performance Systems*-*_Devil 6700 #


----------



## Erik Cartman (28. April 2012)

Ich weis nicht wie du auf 1300 Euro kommst. Mit nem i7 bestimmt nicht. Und 8 GB Ram waren da auch noch net dabei geschweige denn Windows 7




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hysterix (28. April 2012)

Ich hab die Märchensteuer vergessen die wird ja da extra berechnet, aber denn komme ich auf etwas über 1400 Euronen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hysterix (28. April 2012)

Aber stimmt schon das One scheint doch am Preiswertesten zu sein, wenn du nicht nen Medion nehmen willst.

*MEDION® ERAZER® X6819 (MD 98017) 		* Intel® Core™ i7-2670QM Prozessor, Original  Windows® 7 Home Premium, NVIDIA® GeForce® GTX570M DirectX® 11 Grafik,  750 GB Festplatte, 80 GB SSD, 12 GB Arbeitsspeicher, USB 3.0, Bluetooth  3.0, Gaming optimierte Tastatur, Dolby Home Theater® v4, Blu-ray  Laufwerk, 39,6 cm (15,6’’) non-glare Full HD Display


1199 Euro





http://www.medion.com/de/electronics/prod/MEDION%C2%AE+ERAZER%C2%AE+X6819+%28MD+98017%29/30013700A1?category=notebook_17&recId=&wt_mc=de.intern.m-shop.pro-pla.on-ma&wt_cc1=m-shop_topseller_notebook-3-mitte&wt_cc2=30013700A1&wt_cw=30.2.8&utm_source=Internetseite-intern&utm_medium=Kachel&utm_content=notebook_3-mitte&utm_campaign=Kategoriekachel-Hotspots&utm_term=30013700A1


----------



## Sammla (28. April 2012)

Erik Cartman schrieb:


> Ich weis nicht wie du auf 1300 Euro kommst. Mit nem i7 bestimmt nicht. Und 8 GB Ram waren da auch noch net dabei geschweige denn Windows 7
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Darüberh inaus hat der Devil5700 und der Devil6700 nur ein 15,6 Zoll großes Display. 



hysterix schrieb:


> Aber stimmt schon das One scheint doch am Preiswertesten zu sein, wenn du nicht nen Medion nehmen willst.
> 
> *MEDION® ERAZER® X6819 (MD 98017) 		* Intel® Core™ i7-2670QM Prozessor, Original  Windows® 7 Home Premium, NVIDIA® GeForce® GTX570M DirectX® 11 Grafik,  750 GB Festplatte, 80 GB SSD, 12 GB Arbeitsspeicher, USB 3.0, Bluetooth  3.0, Gaming optimierte Tastatur, Dolby Home Theater® v4, Blu-ray  Laufwerk, 39,6 cm (15,6’’) non-glare Full HD Display
> 
> ...



Ich mag mich immer noch nicht mit Medion anfreunden. Ich denke jeder hier hat schon mal irgendwas, irgendwann bei Aldi  gekauft auf dem "Medion" draufsteht und es spätestens nach nem Jahr  bereut, da es mit dem Service immer Probleme gibt etc.  Wurde in einem anderem Thread bereits eines besseren belehrt, gerade was die Verarbeitung und Leistung angeht. Zu dem Preis fast unglaublich! 

Gerade das X6819 ist absolute Spitze, kann ich nur so unterschreiben!(Schenkt man diversen Tests im Internet glauben)

Mich würde eher ein Notebook von Deviltech reizen, aber bei dem Preis zu der Ausstattung kann man dann doch nicht meckern.


----------



## hysterix (28. April 2012)

Deviltech nutzt die gleichen Barbones wie Medion und CO, daher is es nur umgelabelt und wird selber bestückt, aber die Quali is die gleiche. Der Service bei Deviltech is auch nicht der beste, denn muß man zu Hawkforce greifen.
Also ich werde mir wieder ein Medion Gamer Book kaufen,denn mich hat es überzeugt. Kumpel hat nen XMG mit ner GTX570m macht nur Probleme. Mit dem X6819 is Medion nen sehr guter Wurf gelungen.
Und wer noch immer sagt Medion = Aldi, hat für mich gewaltig einen an der ...  Medion gehört zu Lenovo, Aldi verteibt nur Notebooks und Technik von den, aber keine Erazer Books die bekommt man nur Online. Ab der Akoya Reihe hört es in der Aldi Vitrine auf ^^




Sammla schrieb:


> Darüberh inaus hat der Devil5700 und der Devil6700 nur ein 15,6 Zoll großes Display.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TheLogium (28. April 2012)

Auf http://www.mysn.de kannst du dir selber ein zusammenstellen.


----------



## Erik Cartman (28. April 2012)

Einer hier der mit One.de schon Erfahrung hat?


----------



## Superwip (29. April 2012)

> Ohh geil, glaub aber nich, das es so viel Rabatt gibt das es sich lohnt...


 
Mit etwas Glück bekommst du das RAM Upgrade auf 8GiB _gratis_... 



> Geht aber beim selbst nachrüsten (öffnen des Laptops) nicht die Garantie flöten?


 
Kommt darauf an, ob du ein Garantiesiegel aufbrechen musst. Das hängt natürlich vom Hersteller ab, bei den allermeisten Herstellern (soweit ich weiß auch Dell/Alienware) kann man aber zumindest RAM, HDD/SSD und PCIe Minicard problemlos tauschen.

Die gesetzliche Gewährleistung sollte soweit ich weiß unabhängig von irgendwelchen Garantiesiegeln nicht betroffen sein. Zumindest solange du nichts umlötest oder so...


----------



## Flenor Eldar (29. April 2012)

Erik Cartman schrieb:


> Einer hier der mit One.de schon Erfahrung hat?


 
Hab en kumpel der hat sich früher mal einen von den gekauft...
Sind schon ok, aber Medion hat bessere Qualität 
Sind nicht besten Gamerteile!



> Mit etwas Glück bekommst du das RAM Upgrade auf 8GiB gratis...



ich glaub sobald ich mein nächsten laptop kauf, ruf ich mal zum spaß dort an und frag die mal so richtig warum das ganze aufrüsten so teuer is...
Mach dann voll den Otto los, mal sehen was die alles vergünstigen


----------



## Don_Lokus (29. April 2012)

Medion/ One / Schenker / Deviltech... sind doch alles die gleichen Barebones... Qualität dürfte also einheitlich sein 
Laut Notebook Test, Laptop Test und News - Notebookcheck.com setzen die original MSIs  dem ganzen noch ein kleines Sahnehäubchen auf!


Die Krone der Verarbeitungsqualität geht meiner Meinung nach aber dennoch an ASUS, Alienware(mal die Beleuchtung außer Acht gelassen) und halt MSI !


----------



## Flenor Eldar (29. April 2012)

Don_Lokus schrieb:


> Medion/ One / Schenker / Deviltech... sind doch alles die gleichen Barebones... Qualität dürfte also einheitlich sein
> Laut Notebook Test, Laptop Test und News - Notebookcheck.com setzen die original MSIs  dem ganzen noch ein kleines Sahnehäubchen auf!
> 
> 
> Die Krone der Verarbeitungsqualität geht meiner Meinung nach aber dennoch an ASUS, Alienware(mal die Beleuchtung außer Acht gelassen) und halt MSI !



Naja mein MSI GX640 finde ich eher lausig... 

Ständig landet mein Corsur mitten im Text, weil der Mauszeiger i-wo drauf is... Und er wird viel zu heiß und das nur beim Surfen???


----------



## hysterix (29. April 2012)

Alienware kostet auch locker 1000 Euro mehr mit gleicher Leistung!! Asus hatte ich selber das tolle G73...und ich würde es NIE wieder kaufen, soviel Probleme wie ich damit hatte!! 3 Mal RAM und danach gings immer noch nicht wirklich. Für mich kommt Asus nicht mehr in Frage. Nu hab ich einmal Medion und keine Probleme,daher greife ich wieder zu Medion.



Don_Lokus schrieb:


> Die Krone der Verarbeitungsqualität geht meiner Meinung nach aber dennoch an ASUS, Alienware(mal die Beleuchtung außer Acht gelassen) und halt MSI !


----------



## hysterix (29. April 2012)

Wie wäre es mal mit Lüfter reinigen oder die Wärmeleitpaste tauschen 



Flenor Eldar schrieb:


> Naja mein MSI GX640 finde ich eher lausig...
> 
> Ständig landet mein Corsur mitten im Text, weil der Mauszeiger i-wo drauf is... Und er wird viel zu heiß und das nur beim Surfen???


----------



## Erik Cartman (29. April 2012)

Naja bei Asus find ich jetzt auch nix was richtung SSD + HHD geht. Abgesehen davon hab ich mit Asus nie Probleme gehabt im Desktop berreich. Laptop kann ich nicht beurteilen.
Bisher kam Ich auf kein besseres Preis Leistungsverhältnis als auf one.de .
Da hab ich sogar ne Corsair SSD drin
Bei den meisten Anbietern (Medion eingschlossen) konnt Ich nur wählen, ob Ich ne SSD möchte oder nicht. Aber nicht welche Marke bzw Modell.


----------



## hysterix (29. April 2012)

Wie gesagt entweder du wartest noch bis Anfang Juni mit dem Kauf, oder nehm eins deiner Wahl. Wir reden hier rum aber du mußt wissen was du willst. Ich kann dir aus meiner Sicht das X6819 ans Herz legen , aber nen 15 Zoll willste ja nicht.
Ich spiele mit dem Book gerade Risen 2 auf FHD und alles auf High  Und es rockt^^


----------



## Erik Cartman (29. April 2012)

Ich mag einfach keine SSD mehr missen. Und genug Speicher für Spiele und Videos brauch ich auch 
Wofür Ich mich letztlich entscheide, weis ich auch noch nicht. Ich guck mich mal n bischen auf Youtube und CO noch um


----------



## hysterix (29. April 2012)

Lol das X6819 hat 12 GB Speicher und auch ne SSD was willst du mehr^^


----------



## Flenor Eldar (29. April 2012)

hysterix schrieb:


> Wie wäre es mal mit Lüfter reinigen oder die Wärmeleitpaste tauschen


 
Lüfter hab ich schonmal gemacht, hat aber nix gebracht und weiter habe ich mich nicht getraut, wegen zu wenig Kentniss an dem Tragbaren Computern...


----------



## hysterix (30. April 2012)

Also beim X6819 is das sowas von easy die Wärmeleitpaste zu tauschen, was auch en Kaufargument war für mich,das ganze hat 10 C unterschied gebracht. Also ich tipe das bei dir die Paste erneuert werden muß.


Flenor Eldar schrieb:


> Lüfter hab ich schonmal gemacht, hat aber nix gebracht und weiter habe ich mich nicht getraut, wegen zu wenig Kentniss an dem Tragbaren Computern...


----------



## Flenor Eldar (30. April 2012)

hysterix schrieb:


> Also beim X6819 is das sowas von easy die Wärmeleitpaste zu tauschen, was auch en Kaufargument war für mich,das ganze hat 10 C unterschied gebracht. Also ich tipe das bei dir die Paste erneuert werden muß.


 
Naja hab Alternate angeschrieben... Das der so heiß wird, das sogar der Waranty Sticker abging... Mal sehen was die sagen!!


----------



## Erik Cartman (13. Mai 2012)

Der Juni rückt näher, d.h. ich muss mich iwann demnächst entscheiden
Am liebsten hätte Ich ja ein Asus G74 oder G75. Aber preislich lässt sich das einfach nicht machen.

Dann viel mein Auge auf das hier:
Privatkunden Shop - ASUS N76VM V2G-T1024V - Intel® Core

Die Daten gefallen mir alle ganz gut. Bis auf die Grafikkarte. Geforce 630 GT liest sich gut, aber laut google taugt das Ding nicht wirklich zum zocken. Ich hoff, Ich find das gleiche Laptop mit ner besseren Grafikkarte.
Da man das Teil auch mit 2x1 TB Platten bestellen kann, dürfte der Einbau einer SSD kein Problem sein

Edit: GT 650 möglich zu nem geringfügig höheren Preis:
http://www.amazon.de/N76VZ-V2G-T1011V-Notebook-3610QM-NVIDIA-GT650M/dp/B007RLLQKS/ref=pd_sxp_f_pt

MfG


----------



## AeroX (15. Mai 2012)

630gt ist wirklich nicht der Bringer.. Würde dann klar die 650gt bevorzugen!


----------



## gb3005 (15. Mai 2012)

moin,

ich habe jetzt auch lange nach einem guten gaming-laptop um die 1000€ gesucht... und hurra... 
der erazer x6819(md 98017) (http://www.meinpaket.de/de/87961893...medion-erazer-x6819-md-98017-/highlights.html) hat so ziemlich alles was ich mir vorgestellt habe.. 

Intel® Core™* i7*-2670QM
NVIDIA® GeForce® *GTX570M *DirectX® 11 Grafik
*80 GB SSD* (Solid State Drive) + 750 GB SATA
12 GB DDR3 SDRAM Arbeitsspeicher
*Blu-ray*-Leselaufwerk
*Mattes* 39,6 cm/15,6" Widescreen LED-Backlight Display
mit *Full-HD* Auflösung von 1920 x 1080 Pixel
 
und das tolle... der is gerade bei meinpaket mit 10% gutschein (*MP10SPAREN*) für *1087€ inkl. versand* zu bekommen...

*edit*
bei der grafikkarten auswahl hat mir die seite von notebookcheck sehr geholfen.. schön auch die einteilung in leistungsklassen..http://www.notebookcheck.com/NVIDIA-GeForce-GTX-570M.56632.0.html
laut vergleich wäre die gt650 10% schlechter als die gtx570


----------



## hysterix (15. Mai 2012)

Die GT650m ist KEINE 10% schneller wie die GTX570m!!! Die GT650m liegt zwischen GTX460m und GTX560m.
Die GTX670m ist eine umgelabelte GTX570m mit 20MHZ GPU Takt mehr.

ZITAT:
Die Performance der GeForce GT 650M liegt durch die höheren Taktraten deutlich über der GT 640M,  auch wenn das schmale Speicherinterface gelegentlich zu einem leichten  Flaschenhals wird. Besonders gut schneidet die Karte hingegen in  Shader-lastigen DirectX-11-Benchmarks wie dem 3DMark 11 ab. Insgesamt  ordnet sich die GT 650M auf Höhe des älteren High-End-Modelles GTX 560M ein,  teilweise auch etwas darüber. Die meisten aktuellen Spiele sollten  damit in hohen Detailstufen flüssig darstellbar sein, wenn auch nicht  immer in voller HD-Auflösung.

Zitat Ende

Und wie du hier sehen kannst, hat die GTX570m 11% Mehrleistung.http://www.notebookcheck.com/NVIDIA-GeForce-GT-650M.71878.0.html
Zudem hat die GT650m nur DDR3 Speicher und die GTX570m GDDR5. 
Und wenn dein Englisch gut ist, denn wirst du auch hier heraus lesen können, das die GTX570m besser ist 
http://forums.nvidia.com/index.php?showtopic=228818

Ansonsten kann ich dir das Book sehr empfhelen, alleine das Display is wirklich erste Sahne.



gb3005 schrieb:


> moin,
> 
> ich habe jetzt auch lange nach einem guten gaming-laptop um die 1000€ gesucht... und hurra...
> der erazer x6819(md 98017) (MEDION® ERAZER® X6819 (MD 98017)) hat so ziemlich alles was ich mir vorgestellt habe..
> ...


----------



## Erik Cartman (15. Mai 2012)

hm google meint, dass es die GT 650 M in DDR 3 sowie in GDDR 5 Variante gibt. Nur sind die meisten laptopangebote wenig ausreichend gekennzeichnet. Woher will ich jetzt wissen ob ich eine mit ddr5 oder ddr 3 erwischt hab?


----------



## hysterix (15. Mai 2012)

Ganz einfach. Ruf da an wo du dein Book bestellen wilst und frage nach  Aber selbst mit GDDR5 ist die GT650 NICHT schneller wie ne GTX570m 



Erik Cartman schrieb:


> hm google meint, dass es die GT 650 M in DDR 3 sowie in GDDR 5 Variante gibt. Nur sind die meisten laptopangebote wenig ausreichend gekennzeichnet. Woher will ich jetzt wissen ob ich eine mit ddr5 oder ddr 3 erwischt hab?


----------



## Erik Cartman (15. Mai 2012)

Ich krieg das teil aber nicht mit ner GTX 570m-.- .Ich kann ja mal nachfragen ob die des auch machen würden bzw zu welchem Preis aber zur zeit verbauen die halt nur neues.


----------



## hysterix (15. Mai 2012)

http://www.medion.com/de/electronic...=Kategoriekachel-Hotspots&utm_term=30013700A1Denn nimm die GTX670M!!


----------



## Erik Cartman (15. Mai 2012)

Hab ich noch in keinem solchen gesehen. Fragwürdig ob die sich in dem schmalen gehäuse auch wohl fühlen würd


----------



## Sammla (15. Mai 2012)

Habe lustigerweise das gleiche Notebook letztens gefunden und gleich mal auf die Wunschliste gesetzt. Fasst eigentlich alles zusammen was ich haben will: Blu-Ray, beleuchtete Tastatur, mattes Full-HD Display, 8GB Ram.. Den Aufpreis für eine SSD muss man halt noch zahlen, aber das geht momentan ja klar bei den Preisen 

Zur GT650:
Wie bereits richtig beschrieben spielt die GT650 nicht auf dem Niveau einer GTX560, braucht sich aber auch nicht wirklich verstecken! Speziell in dem Notebook sind 2GB GDDR3 Speicher verbaut, welche, wenn sie gut optimiert sind, durchaus mehr leisten als sonst. Für Spiele in Full-HD dürfte es reichen, denke ich. Aber halt ohne Ultra-Settings.

Ein sehr, sehr schönes Notebook! Eines welches mich auch endlich mal sehr anspricht.


----------



## hysterix (15. Mai 2012)

Naja bei nem Notebook sind 2 GB Grafikfspeicher Sinnlos. Aber  wenn der Preis stimmt kann die Gt650m interessant sein , ansonsten empfehle ich ne GTX670m (GTX570M) Acer verbaut auch die GT650m im V3 , aber das ist KEIN Gamer Book und man sollte aufpassen.


----------

